
A summary of the draft EU directive that might abolish DST next year - fanf2
https://mm.icann.org/pipermail/tz/2018-September/026836.html
======
weinzierl
> * Member states can make one-off changes to a different UTC offset but must
> give at least 6 months notice and can't change their mind during the 6 month
> window (but can before that).

> (I suppose a state could give notice of one-off changes every 6 months, but
> I think that would be seen as a violation of the "no seasonal changes" rule,
> which takes precedence.)

Deciding it year by year would be similar to what Brazil did before 2008 and
I‘ve been badly bitten by that. I hope no member state will do this.

